# Where to relabel in Vancouver BC Canada



## RichardR (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm going to be selling t shirts and other clothing items but I will need to relabel at least one of the labels.

Do you know of any businesses that can do that in Vancouver or surroundings?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## NonSequiturTees (Oct 19, 2012)

I am wondering if you found a company that relabels because I am looking for the same here in Vancouver.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Best to find a stay at home mom in your neighbourhood.....If they are close no charge to deliver and pickup from them....


----------

